# C-19 Conversion Finally Finished



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I took advantage of the three-day weekend to get the detailing and weathering completed on the C-19. Here are a few photos to show you how it turned out.










































She will get her first real workout at Marty's later this month pulling a sheep extra. Hopefully, I'll get a video of the run.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on the weathering! Looks great!

Bubba


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful lettering and how did you do the coal load? It looks like the real thing. The dude on the tender looks like I feel today.

Bill


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

The coal is activated carbon aquarium filter material. See my previous post on the subject link to post


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

She came out great! A very nice job indeed!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great! Can't wait to see photos of her in natural light! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I like all the details.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Bob.... We'll be looking forward to see it...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful job.


----------

